
Ikea's New Catalog Magically Transforms Into Furniture  - fortepianissimo
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1673164/ikeas-new-catalog-magically-transforms-into-your-furniture#1
======
tenpoundhammer
Advertisment + Shopping + Useful + Fun = Holy Grail. Someone at a Ikea needs a
serious raise. Also I need the internet to hide this from my wife.

